# Vintage German Camera HELP PLEASE!?



## 05thomcr (Oct 19, 2010)

I recently acquired a camera of which I know nothing about  but I love 35mm photographgy and would love to know if I could use this camera and how to use it etc.

The camera is a *PACEMAKER LP*, 35mm film, built in Western Germany.

Right now, I just want to get as much information as I can about the camera and general information I should know.

Thanks very much :sillysmi:


----------



## Proteus617 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's a re-badged Regula.  Try getting your post moved to the "collector's corner" or re-post at Photo.net "classic manual camera".  You should be able to figure it out.  I've never seen one, but I think you have a zone-focus point and shoot with a leaf shutter and simple viewfinder.  Most of the controls should be on the lens.  The funny window on the front is a selenium light meter.  Hopefully it still works.  The camera may or may not be auto exposure.  Some cameras from this era had the meter linked to the aperture.  Open the back, look through the lens and play around.  You should be able to figure it out.


----------



## compur (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes, made by Regula (under "Pacemaker" brand) in the late 1960s


----------

